# What about water dwelling PREDATORS?



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got this in my email inbox from outdoor life and thought I'd share. These things are MONSTERS!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats one ugly fish.Wonder if thier any good to eat. I'll bet they taste like chicker lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nutria or Water Rats or Muskrats, they all are the same rodent introduced "in error" from Europe long ago as "fur-bearing" rodents. Carp came from Germany, and so what have we learned to date? Duh, let's try NUTRIA . . . cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Muskrats are a plague regarding boating electronics wiring. Wires attain lots of algae, so attract the eaters of same. Powertrim not working? Depthfinder malfunctioning? Check your wiring, since it's probably eaten-through by muskrats. Having been in the boating world regarding inland lakes most of my life, I've seen boats with sterndrive boots sink due to muskrat damage, but it's all part of nature. One cannot blame muskrats from doing what they do best - chewing insatiibly. Either keep boats out-of-water via lifts or trailers, or accept the inevitable. Cliffy


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

I like to fish for flatdogs whenever I get a chance.


----------

